# Moving from the West Hills to Sellwood-looking for new routes



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

After living in the west hills for a few years now, we are moving to Sellwood. Currently had a nice quick short loop around council crest area and of course a nice route out to skyline. I really enjoyed the fact I could do nice short rides with lots of climbing - rode the de ronde route weekly from the west side. 

Wondering what type of riding I will have near sellwood aside from the corridor? I have heard of some hilly rides just out of the east so wondering what options there are. Looking for remote forest type rides possibly with hills.


----------

